# quiet clippers???



## rocknpaws (Dec 24, 2011)

My dog is scared of the clippers is there a brand of clippers out there that make very little sound????


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

rocknpaws said:


> My dog is scared of the clippers is there a brand of clippers out there that make very little sound????


They all make a sound, tho some are louder than others. The vibration can freak dogs out at first. You will have to desensitize your dog to clippers. The Wahl Bravura is the quietest clipper I have used, and I am a groomer, used and demo'd tons of them.


----------



## rocknpaws (Dec 24, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> They all make a sound, tho some are louder than others. The vibration can freak dogs out at first. You will have to desensitize your dog to clippers. The Wahl Bravura is the quietest clipper I have used, and I am a groomer, used and demo'd tons of them.


Thanks I will look at the price, I am trying to get into the grooming game, in my small town do you have any advice?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

rocknpaws said:


> Thanks I will look at the price, I am trying to get into the grooming game, in my small town do you have any advice?


 Have you had training? If not, that would be te first step I would recommend.


----------



## rocknpaws (Dec 24, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> Have you had training? If not, that would be te first step I would recommend.


Yea I have add training


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

rocknpaws said:


> Yea I have add training


 I found word of mouth was the biggest thing in getting new clients in when I first opened my salon. Advertising helped some, but nothing like word of mouth. Groom friends and family dogs and have them spread the word. Do free grooms on local shelter dogs that need grooming, drop cards off at vets, trainers, etc.


----------

